# Foot grooming video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Taken by Coco's owners the day they picked her up:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

She’s so still! My 1yr old still cranes his head and gives me a look when I’m working on his feet! When he was a puppy it was like roly-poly time whenever I touched his feet. He was very curious about what was going on!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a good girl. She's so sweet just laying there. Love the video.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's not quite just laying there. I'm holding her. I hold them just behind both elbows, but no pressure, or tension anywhere unless one tries to pull away. I react the same time they do, but release the instant they do. They learn very quickly that they can't go anywhere, but get to relax the instant they do.

There is a comfortable pillow for them to lay on.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Enjoy watching Pam groom the pups. She makes it look so easy.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

This is excellent! Thank you very much <3
What kind of scissors are being used to cut the hair on the paws?
Any recommendations?

Thanks! :smile2:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam has a bunch of different scissors. Some expensive ones, but most just came from Sally Beauty Supply. If you go to the store, you can try them in your hand, which is better than just guessing, and ordering online.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks! I don't think we have that kind of store here, so I guess I'll just check the local pet shops and see what they've got :smile2:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't notice you were in Norway.

I did a google search for: beauty supply store norway
and many came up.

I think you will have better luck, with more choices, in a beauty supply store.

Pam uses the same scissors for eyes too, so get longer ones than you might think you need for the feet, so the points can be well past the face when trimming eyes.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Aaaaah, right!
Are the scissors meant for dogs, or are they "human scissors"?
So many questions! Thanks for answering <3


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Wonderful video. I watched with three dogs, Kos was riveted after Pam said sables have really long eyelashes and Zoey watched well, and only growled a little when the scissors appear. Lucy jumped in the floor after a few seconds, but I think Kos and Zoey know how to act while their feet are being trimmed now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't believe we own a single pair of "dog" scissors. There are many choices available in the beauty supply stores, designed to be held all day by pros, so there are many different shapes, and sizes of fingers, and hands holding them. Find some that fit your hands, and you might be surprised to find that you can find some really good ones without spending a great deal of money.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Taken by Coco's owners the day they picked her up:
> 
> Puppy paw grooming - YouTube


Love this video. Thank You! I can't see my 11 month laying so still. She's been to a groomer, twice a month, since she was 3.5 months and is getting better at standing still on a grooming table. I have a grooming table and plan on bathing and doing some trimming in-between grooming.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Gosh I wish mine had white nails. I am so afraid to cut their nails! Groomer showed me how but nah.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree to go to a beauty supply store. I would suggest getting scissors with adjustable tension. Personally I think proper tension makes the biggest difference when comparing two pairs of modestly priced shears. In the U.S. you can find a pair for around $20. There are lots of cheap scissors marketed for pet grooming for as little as $5-10 dollars, and there’s nothing wrong with using them, but they’re basically disposable, and a human scissor of comparable quality is half the price - it’s just the “pet” label. If they’re comfortable to use, you’ll be a lot less anxious when using them. This is coming from an inexperienced dog groomer, but I did cut hair (human) a million years ago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice you were in Norway.
> 
> I did a google search for: beauty supply store norway
> and many came up.
> ...


I agree. Don't get pet store ones. People beauty supply ones are much sharper AND much cheaper for the same quality!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I agree to go to a beauty supply store. I would suggest getting scissors with adjustable tension. Personally I think proper tension makes the biggest difference when comparing two pairs of modestly priced shears. In the U.S. you can find a pair for around $20. There are lots of cheap scissors marketed for pet grooming for as little as $5-10 dollars, and there’s nothing wrong with using them, but they’re basically disposable, and a human scissor of comparable quality is half the price - it’s just the “pet” label. If they’re comfortable to use, you’ll be a lot less anxious when using them. This is coming from an inexperienced dog groomer, but I did cut hair (human) a million years ago.


They don't have to be disposable, though! I've had mine sharpened!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I agree to go to a beauty supply store. I would suggest getting scissors with adjustable tension. Personally I think proper tension makes the biggest difference when comparing two pairs of modestly priced shears. In the U.S. you can find a pair for around $20. There are lots of cheap scissors marketed for pet grooming for as little as $5-10 dollars, and there’s nothing wrong with using them, but they’re basically disposable, and a human scissor of comparable quality is half the price - it’s just the “pet” label. If they’re comfortable to use, you’ll be a lot less anxious when using them. This is coming from an inexperienced dog groomer, but I did cut hair (human) a million years ago.



If you don't have a beauty supply place near by, these are the brands I like on Amazon. Neither are very expensive, even for the "fancier" ones, like cured (which I LOVE for feet!) and thinning shears and chunkers.









Amazon.com : Equinox Professional Hair Scissors - Hair Cutting Scissors Professional - 6.5” Overall Length - Razor Edge Barber Scissors for Men and Women - Premium Shears for Hair Cutting For Salon and Home Use : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com : Equinox Professional Hair Scissors - Hair Cutting Scissors Professional - 6.5” Overall Length - Razor Edge Barber Scissors for Men and Women - Premium Shears for Hair Cutting For Salon and Home Use : Beauty & Personal Care



smile.amazon.com







Amazon.com



The Tijeras are a bit more expensive, than the straight Equinox I linked, but that is also a much shorter pair, so not as good for some things, better for others! I like both. You can build up your collection over time... Like brushes!


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

This is amazing. Tom and Pam, are all your dogs this comfortable with being handled? Meaning, is this a result of this method you have mentioned (here and in other posts) of two people collaborating and holding without force unless you need to counteract their attempt to escape?


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I know it’s in another thread but having trouble finding… what are the clippers people like? I got the safety ones where it’s impossible to quick them, but they’re not as sharp as I’d like and I think don’t slice as cleanly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> I know it’s in another thread but having trouble finding… what are the clippers people like? I got the safety ones where it’s impossible to quick them, but they’re not as sharp as I’d like and I think don’t slice as cleanly.


These are the ones Pam told me to get, and they cut like a hot knife through butter. I won't use anything else. A couple of times people have tried to get me to try something else, I've tried them, and nothing compares!:









Amazon.com : Resco Professional Dog Nail Trimmer, Surgical Steel : Pet Nail Clippers : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Resco Professional Dog Nail Trimmer, Surgical Steel : Pet Nail Clippers : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry I had missed this question (Ursa Minor's in post #19) back when this thread was up. To answer simply: yes. The puppies we raise, having been with them since birth, pretty much trust us completely.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Interesting that this thread has been revived - I don't remember seeing it when it was first posted. The clippers look similar to what I use on Perry's body (but maybe a size smaller?) I like the even smaller ones that fit in the palm of your hand to do Perry's paws - not that I have any chance of him lying this quietly -- he will for his back legs and he's gotten better at his right front leg... but the left has always been a problem and is even more of one after the surgery (in part because I can't hold it firmly still because then it ends up hurting him when he tries to pull it away).

AND I would kill!!!! for white nails! I stopped cutting the black ones, I dremel only now because cutting black nails stresses me out!


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> AND I would kill!!!! for white nails! I stopped cutting the black ones, I dremel only now because cutting black nails stresses me out!


Me too!!! I didn't stop cutting them but the stress level is high. Hopefully, the next one will have white nails.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

UrsaMinor said:


> Me too!!! I didn't stop cutting them but the stress level is high. Hopefully, the next one will have white nails.


I've stopped cutting them and just dremell them plus the vet and groomer cut them


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> I've stored stopped cutting them and just semelle them plus the vet and groomer cut them


I'm still having a hard time with her paws. 
I made progress with teeth brushing and she's good with hair brushing and ok with bath. But it's still stressful for her when I trim her pads and when I cut her nails. I dremel sometimes, but it's really determined by her discomfort level. I know I should be better at it...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The key to trimming black nails….


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> The key to trimming black nails….


The groomer showed me this one time... but I still have a hard time seeing it. Maybe it's because my eyes are so bad coupled by the fact that I am rarely cutting/ dremeling them in really great light  PLUS Perry is almost never still enough that I can look at them this closely


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> The groomer showed me this one time... but I still have a hard time seeing it. Maybe it's because my eyes are so bad coupled by the fact that I am rarely cutting/ dremeling them in really great light  PLUS Perry is almost never still enough that I can look at them this closely


I always wear a headlamp when working on feet. It really helps. I cannot survive without my head lamp! I am still working on getting closer to the quick. I definitely can do better, however it is good to know what we are striving for!

Mia has black and white nails. What is funny is that whenever I have hit the quick it was on a white nail. I actually think the black nails are easier!


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> I always wear a headlamp when working on feet. It really helps. I cannot survive without my head lamp! I am still working on getting closer to the quick. I definitely can do better, however it is good to know what we are striving for!
> 
> Mia has black and white nails. What is funny is that whenever I have hit the quick it was on a white nail. I actually think the black nails are easier!


Why didn’t I think of that? A headlamp! Although I don’t know how it would work when I’m tipping my head to look down through my bifocals. Of course there’s always reading glasses and a headlamp just for nails!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

skubler said:


> Why didn’t I think of that? A headlamp! Although I don’t know how it would work when I’m tipping my head to look down through my bifocals. Of course there’s always reading glasses and a headlamp just for nails!


Glasses work with a headlamp. Try pulling a tick out of a yorkie ear without a headlamp!!! I always have a spare headlamp on hand too. I cannot be without one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> The groomer showed me this one time... but I still have a hard time seeing it. Maybe it's because my eyes are so bad coupled by the fact that I am rarely cutting/ dremeling them in really great light  PLUS Perry is almost never still enough that I can look at them this closely


This is what I use for grinding or trimming nails if I am concerned about quicking a dog. I don’t have the greatest eyes either, and these combine light right where I need it AND as much magnification as I want. Great for small craft work too!:









Amazon.com: YOCTOSUN Magnifying Glasses with Light, Head Mount Magnifier with 5 Lenses, Headband, Storage Case, Hands Free LED Lighted Head Magnifying Visor for Close Work Hobby Crafts : Health & Household


Buy YOCTOSUN Magnifying Glasses with Light, Head Mount Magnifier with 5 Lenses, Headband, Storage Case, Hands Free LED Lighted Head Magnifying Visor for Close Work Hobby Crafts: Magnifiers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I always wear a headlamp when working on feet. It really helps. I cannot survive without my head lamp! I am still working on getting closer to the quick. I definitely can do better, however it is good to know what we are striving for!
> 
> Mia has black and white nails. What is funny is that whenever I have hit the quick it was on a white nail. I actually think the black nails are easier!


I don’t know whether black nails are “easier”, but I agree that white nails are NOT. they do not have that clearly visible core, and they are really not as “see through” as you would think, when you are down in the critical area. If you are only cutting the clear part, you are not cutting enough. I have LOTS of clear nail practice these days, because all of Ducky’s are clear.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> This is what I use for grinding or trimming nails if I am concerned about quicking a dog. I don’t have the greatest eyes either, and these combine light right where I need it AND as much magnification as I want. Great for small craft work too!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have something similar. This is great to have on hand, however I find mine too cumbersome for routine nail trimming. They do come in very handy though for more serious examinations like ticks in the yorkie’s ears. My close eyesight is very good as long as I have enough light. And a powerful headlamp works best for me. However, other people may really like this other option.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I don’t know whether black nails are “easier”, but I agree that white nails are NOT. they do not have that clearly visible core, and they are really not as “see through” as you would think, when you are down in the critical area. If you are only cutting the clear part, you are not cutting enough. I have LOTS of clear nail practice these days, because all of Ducky’s are clear.


i agree completely. The white nails are not really that see through. They are sort of opaque. My cat had clear nails and I could really see the quick…not so with Mia. However, she only has two white nails so I am not experienced!!!!!
.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I have something similar. This is great to have on hand, however I find mine too cumbersome for routine nail trimming. They do come in very handy though for more serious examinations like ticks in the yorkie’s ears. My close eyesight is very good as long as I have enough light. And a powerful headlamp works best for me. However, other people may really like this other option.


My close vision stinks! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> i agree completely. The white nails are not really that see through. They are sort of opaque. My cat had clear nails and I could really see the quick…not so with Mia. However, she only has two white nails so I am not experienced!!!!!
> .


Pand and Kodi each have a few white ones mixed in, but Ducky’s are almost all white he has two none-white nails in back, and interestingly, they are not black, they are brown! I’d be interested whether the nails on other red (not red sable)dogs are black or brown.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> My close vision stinks! LOL!


What is funny is that when I used to work, I always had to have reading glasses. I couldn’t read anything without them. When I retired, I started not wearing my reading glasses as often and eventually I could read without them!! It is so wierd. When I worked, I was at the computer all day long so wonder if it was eye strain. However, some people say if you try reading without them they will get stronger. I am not sure what happened but pretty happy my close eyesight is back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> What is funny is that when I used to work, I always had to have reading glasses. I couldn’t read anything without them. When I retired, I started not wearing my reading glasses as often and eventually I could read without them!! It is so wierd. When I worked, I was at the computer all day long so wonder if it was eye strain. However, some people say if you try reading without them they will get stronger. I am not sure what happened but pretty happy my close eyesight is back.


In my case, I have replacement lenses from cataract surgery, so they are not going to get any better! LOL! That said, my vision with the replacement lenses is MUCH better than it was before I even got cataracts, so I am NOT complaining!  And I CAN read some things without glasses that I couldn't;t read before, and I can even pass the driver's test without glasses. So in general, my vision is LOADS better. But for close work, to see REALLY well, like nails, or to read the print on a pill bottle, for instance, I definitely need glasses. And to read an entire document, and for COMFORT when driving and to read street signs, especially at night, glasses really help.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> In my case, I have replacement lenses from cataract surgery, so they are not going to get any better! LOL! That said, my vision with the replacement lenses is MUCH better than it was before I even got cataracts, so I am NOT complaining!  And I CAN read some things without glasses that I couldn't;t read before, and I can even pass the driver's test without glasses. So in general, my vision is LOADS better. But for close work, to see REALLY well, like nails, or to read the print on a pill bottle, for instance, I definitely need glasses. And to read an entire document, and for COMFORT when driving and to read street signs, especially at night, glasses really help.


I was very near sighted all my life and got lasik surgery about 25 years ago. The doctor suggested under correcting one eye so that when I got older I would have a chance at better close vision. I think that may have helped. Sounds like you are doing great though and some day I will likely be having cataract surgery also!


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

krandall said:


> These are the ones Pam told me to get, and they cut like a hot knife through butter. I won't use anything else. A couple of times people have tried to get me to try something else, I've tried them, and nothing compares!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see there are two sizes….I’m guessing the regular is the size you use?


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Pand and Kodi each have a few white ones mixed in, but Ducky’s are almost all white he has two none-white nails in back, and interestingly, they are not black, they are brown! I’d be interested whether the nails on other red (not red sable)dogs are black or brown.


Dooleys nails are almost all white, but he has a couple that are a reddish brown at the root. Is it possible that they can change colors as they age/grow? I thought that their nails stayed the same as what they were born with?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

skubler said:


> I see there are two sizes….I’m guessing the regular is the size you use?


The smaller size, whichever that is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

skubler said:


> Dooleys nails are almost all white, but he has a couple that are a reddish brown at the root. Is it possible that they can change colors as they age/grow? I thought that their nails stayed the same as what they were born with?


Ducky’s nails that are not clear are also brownish… which is strange, since his pigment is black…


----------

